# where are all the console fonts?



## neilms (Dec 4, 2012)

There is material in the handbook about x11 fonts, but I don't use x11. I only use the console. I see that sysinstall has a very limited selection of fonts - basically 2 English fonts. Linux has a lot of them and there is one in particular called Terminus which I was looking for. Is there a package I can download to get these fonts?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2012)

The only fonts available for the console are in /usr/share/syscons/fonts/.

x11-fonts/terminus-font is an X11 font.


----------

